# Books...



## unidos (Sep 28, 2003)

Are there any books on techniques of non-American style of Kenpo, e.g. Shorinji Kenpo, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## Brother John (Sep 29, 2003)

Seyu Oyata, GrandMaster of Ryu Kyu KeMpo wrote a book some time ago I believe. Don't recall the name of it.

I believe that there is a book on Shorinji Kenpo, but it's in Japanese.
Read it if you can.
Your Bro.
John


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 30, 2003)

"What is Shorinji Kempo?" by Doshin So. It's in English.
It's out of print, but you can occasionally pick up a copy on eBay.
There was also a book called "The Complete Book of Karate and Self Defense".  It's also out of print, but it contained the full text of an older book on Japanese Kempo.


----------

